# Linux Dreambox vs OSX + eyeTV



## lalou (17 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous,
Je me demandais si des membres de macGé , et en particulier ceux de ce forum, utilisaient le fameux démodulateur numérique Dreambox . Voilà j'ai acheté récemment un téléviseur LCD et j'ai une parabole. Comme j'ai un macmini, je suis tenté par la solution mac mini media center (  voir ce thread), mais la dreambox me tente aussi, surtout qu'on peut y mettre un disque dur  .

Des avis sur la question ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

Je ne connais pas trop la dreambox mais si tu veux avoir le sat sur ton mac, il y a l'eyeTV 310.


----------



## lalou (17 Septembre 2006)

Salut gloup gloup,

Ouais je sais pour les boitiers d'acquisition Elgato (eyeTV), ils sont super pratiques surtout pour la fonctionnalité tvtv.
Mais ce que je cherche, c'est avoir ta télé sur ... ma télé, LCD de surcroit (philips 26PF5321).
L'avantage de la dreambox, c'est de pouvoir enregistrer en numérique sur le DD interne (en option). Mais avec la solution mini+eyeTV+minipartner, tu peux aussi le faire...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

J'ai trouvé ça : http://www.satmag.fr/affichage_theme.php?no_theme=283

Apparemment on peut mettre la dreambox en serveur ftp pour télécharger les films enregistrés sur le disque dur.

Si tu n'utilises que le sat effectivement ce n'est pas la peine de transformer ton mini en media center.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2006)

Salut,
je ne suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris ce que tu veux mais en tout cas il y a une distribution linux dédié au média center :
http://geexbox.org/fr/index.html

maintenant est-ce que c'est ce que tu recherches...


----------

